# Recommended Toys For Goldens



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

My Chance loves wubbas. Have you tried it yet? Wubba is made by the Kong company and is also very durable. They come with quite a few different coverings now. Chance loves to swing it around. And the squeakers are buried very deep withing the toy. He has never removed a squeaker from a wubba. He finds and removes squeakers from some of the cheaper toys in the first few minutes. The Large or XL size would be good for a Golden.
Wubba Dog Toy | For tossing and tugging dog games | Kong Company


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

Diesel loves his Wubba as well. It's the only toy that he hasn't ripped apart but not for lack of trying!!! ?


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

The Paw-zzle ball is very durable. Highly recommended by both me and Bryley! Mine is a destructo-dog, no stuffies or even a wubba unless under direct supervision because he will tear it apart. This is obviousley in a different catagory than a stuffie, but he loves it and even at times plays with it by himself! 
Here is a link to it at Cabelas, but it is sold elsewhere also.
Cabela's: Paw-zzle Ball


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Roxy is a toy destroyer but the Cuz family has held up well. The Tuffie toys are the only soft toys she hasn't destroyed.


----------



## Hannah_Leo (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone I will have to make some purchases for Leo


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

We have had success with the Chuckit Balls. They are more durable than regular tennis balls.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Another favorite for our guys are the Kong Airdog toys.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

A really good toy for a Golden is an Akita  (sorry, I'll slink away now :doh


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I just ordered a couple things from West Paws - bone and ball - that are supposed to be super tuff. I should get them today. I hope she likes them because she is rapidly going through every other toy we have and some are super expensive and "durable".


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Tayla's Mom said:


> I just ordered a couple things from West Paws - bone and ball - that are supposed to be super tuff. I should get them today. I hope she likes them because she is rapidly going through every other toy we have and some are super expensive and "durable".


Molly has a bone and ball from West Paw and unfortunately she doesn't like them at all.. The ball might be too heavy for her and she doesn't care for the bone at all..


----------



## LilBitBit (Jan 15, 2012)

Buddy absolutely LOVES water bottles lol, he's a cheap doggie! I haven't gotten the stuffed animal covering for a water bottle but I've heard those are popular. He also loves leaves, but for cleaning purposes I'm not a huge fan. :

His favorite toy right now is a little stuffed racoon; the head is stuffed but the body contains a crinkley material.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Molly has a bone and ball from West Paw and unfortunately she doesn't like them at all.. The ball might be too heavy for her and she doesn't care for the bone at all..


Hope it works out better for Tayla. My Aussie that passed in February and my other Golden were/are not toy driven so I had toys that were 10 years old when we got Tayla. She is breaking the bank with trying to find something she likes and that lasts. The best thing so far are the tug toys I make for her. We can get weeks to months out of one.


----------



## mflag714 (Dec 7, 2011)

cooper loves hugglehound toys the best. We like them too they have a great selection of "seasonal" type toys as well. 

They are also one of the must durable toys we have found without anytype of material he likes to "pick" at. The hold up well to games of fetch in the house and tug of war.
On occassion we have seen an opening along a seem but a needle and thread makes them good again for quite awhile. They now have one with Xbrace construction that has no seems and supposedly indestructible.
HuggleHounds : Allure Pet Products LLC


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Tuffie toys are fun to play with. They are quite durable, and good for playing tug and fetch. They probably wouldn't last forever with a power chewer though:
Mega Series

Other than that, we really like anything made by chuckit. It pays to shop around too, my daughter found a chuckit shark fin toy for about $4 at Marshalls. 
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Chuckit-Large-Amphibious-Shark-Colors/dp/B003T0GICM[/ame]

Also, the holee roller balls are great. I still have 2 from when Cookie was a puppy. Leerburg | Hol-ee Roller. Still not a toy to leave alone with a chewer, but we take the large size out and play soccer. Cookie loves that.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Tayla's Mom said:


> I just ordered a couple things from West Paws - bone and ball - that are supposed to be super tuff. I should get them today. I hope she likes them because she is rapidly going through every other toy we have and some are super expensive and "durable".


I have West Paws balls and they're good and durable but they've very heavy but Dex loves them. 

Dex also has a chuck it, a jolly ball, and lots of frisbees (which aren't really durable we have to replace them every three months) which he loves.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Casper loves the Chuck It Kick Fetch ball. He does't destroy toys, so I can't say exactly how durable it is. He loves balls, especially balls he can jump around and over, like basketballs. This one is good because he can also pick it up and carry it around. I do not kick the thing! It's a good outdoor toy for our rainy weather. It's rubber and canvas but doesn't soak up water.

Amazon.com: Canine Hardware Chuckit Large Kick Fetch Ball Dog Toy: Pet Supplies


Another of Casper's favorite toys is this cotton jute ball. We get them at the local Mud Bay pet store. I can't remember the brand name. The downside is they soak up water and turn hard as a rock if you leave them out in the rain. 
Google Image Result for http://www.groomers-online.com/shopimages/products/extras/ACRB.jpg


Casper loves toys and will play with just about anything but hard rubber toys and nylabones. He typically falls asleep with a stuffed animal in his mouth. He's destuffed a couple of toys after the seams fell apart from the toys being carried around so long. He has also figured out that he can remove the squeakers from toys made of thin fabric simply by squeaking the life out of the them. So, squeaky toys need to be made with more durable fabric. (He doesn't try very hard to remove the things.)


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Chester is a cheap doggie toy lover too ! Water bottles with macaroni inside, stuffed water bottle sleeve toy, and he loves his chuck it ball. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Chester is so cute, Just love that innocent Look! You can spend so much on all kind of toys and they love the box it came in....water bottle with macaroni (great idea).


----------



## Nomes (Nov 7, 2011)

Casey destroys regular tennis balls, so i got him some chuckit balls...he _loves_ them, and he can't destroy them. just a warning though, they can get REALLY slimy...like super gross and dripping slober! :


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I am a huge fan of Kong Toy's and my buddy's favorite is a Jolly Ball.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Bob Dylan said:


> Chester is so cute, Just love that innocent Look! You can spend so much on all kind of toys and they love the box it came in....water bottle with macaroni (great idea).


haha yes he is a sweetie but not so innocent. : and he really does loove the cheap toys we get him all the time.


----------



## azzure (Dec 10, 2011)

Gus only really likes tennis balls and big stuffed toys. He's not too destructive anymore (he's almost 4). I get him huge soft stuffed toys at Goodwill for $1.29; and he's had the last two for a couple of months now. He carries them around and sleeps with them. Very sweet.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

azzure said:


> Gus only really likes tennis balls and big stuffed toys. He's not too destructive anymore (he's almost 4). I get him huge soft stuffed toys at Goodwill for $1.29; and he's had the last two for a couple of months now. He carries them around and sleeps with them. Very sweet.


Great idea! Amber sleeps with her "doggy" which no longer has ears or a tail. Looks like an alien . Goodwill toys are a GREAT idea!! :wavey: Vicki and AmberBark


----------



## azzure (Dec 10, 2011)

Yes, Goodwill used to have any-sized stuffed toys for 99 cents, but there's been a big price hike!


----------

